#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Δημόσια Έργα >  > > >  >  >  Αλλαγή του νόμου για τους διαγωνισμούς δημοσίων έργων

## SMBD

---

----------


## cna

Πάλι καλά που κατάλαβαν ότι ένα μέρος του προβλήματος είναι και οι ανακριβείς/πρόχειρες μελέτες, χωρίς φυσικά να φταίνε πάντα οι ίδιοι οι μελετητές. Πάντως επιφυλλάσσομαι για σχόλια επί των εξαγγελιών όταν θα εκδοθεί κάποιο προσχέδιο. Με τους όρους που φαίνεται ότι τίθενται μάλλον δεν θα υπάρξει τόση μεγάλη διασπορά όση θέλει να πιστεύει ο κ. Ρέππας και σίγουρα το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα θα το αντιμετωπίσουν οι νέες κατασκευαστικές επιχειρήσεις...

----------


## majakoulas

Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι ο Ρέππας θέλει διασπορά?? Επειδή το λέει?

----------


## cna

Χμμμ...έχεις ένα δίκιο. Ελπίζω οι επαγγελματικοί φορείς να μεριμνήσουν για τις νέες επιχειρήσεις όταν έρθει η ώρα. Πάντως ένα ακόμη που πρέπει να γίνει είναι ο προϋπολογισμός του έργου να ανταποκρίνεται στις τρέχουσες τιμές αγοράς με συντελεστή ανα περιοχή. Άλλα τα κοστολόγια της Αττικής και άλλα της Καστοριάς...

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

> Τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι ο Ρέππας θέλει διασπορά?? Επειδή το λέει?


Σωστός!!!

----------


## Theo

Καλά.

Εκτός του οτι διατηρώ τις επιφυλάξεις μου και μάλιστα πολύ, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τι θα γίνει με 6ης και 7ης εταιρείες που δεν θα πάρουν έργο καθότι δεν θα βγαίνει τιποτα στον αέρα ?

Πόσοι θα χάσουν δουλειές πάλι !?!?! 

Επίσης γιατί δεν λένε απλά...."δεν υπάρχουν λεφτά" και ας αφήσουν τον επανασχεδιασμό του κράτους που έχουν βαλθεί να κάνουν και σε άλλα υπουργεία (βλέπε φορολογικο, ασφαλιστικό, παιδεία, υγεία)

Ας κρατήσουν τη μειοδοσία αλλά ας αυξήσουν τα τιμολόγια.
Τόσο δύσκολο είναι ?

Εμ βέβαια.....συμφέρει καλύτερα ΣΔΙΤ και ξεπούλημα από ότι καλύτερο τρόπο και διαχείριση μετέπειτα.

----------


## ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ

Τα μεγάλα προβλήματα που για δεκαετίες τώτα ταλανίζουν το κατασκευαστικό κλάδο είνααι η προχειρότητα των μελετών ειδικά στα μικρά και μεσαία έργα και η κανονική ροή των χρηματοδοτήσεων. 
Τα τελευταία χρόνια το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό των όποιων κερδών των εργοληπτικών επιχειρήσεων τα καρπώνεται ο συνεταίρος που λέγεται τράπεζα και τα υπόλοιπα οι κάθε είδους " φορολογικές διευκολύνσεις" που λέγονται κλεισίματα κλπ΄. 
Τελικά το σίγουρο αποτέλεσμα είναι η εξαφάνιση των μικρών εργοληπτικών επιχειρήσεων με εξαίρεση τους ΕΔΕ που σιγοντάρει η κατά καιρούς διοικηση των Δήμων ή των Νομαρχιών με μεθοδευσεις απαευθείας αναθέσεων.

----------


## cna

Φαντάζομαι με το ΕΔΕ εννοείς τους Εμπειροτέχνες Δημοσίων Έργων και ουχί τους Εργολήπτες Δημοσίων Έργων. Όσο και να τους σιγοντάριζαν οι Δήμοι και οι Νομαρχίες όπως λες πλέον είναι τέτοια η δυσκολία της κατάστασης που όλο και περισσότεροι συνάδελφοι μηχανικοί μπαίνουν στο παιχνίδι των αναθέσεων και όλο και περισσότεροι εμπειροτέχνες "εκτοπίζονται".

----------


## ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ

Οχι ενοώ τους Εργολήπτες Δημοσίων Εργων και πιστεύω ότι μόνοι μας βγάζουμε τα μάτια μας γιατί τελικά το πρόβλημα της ανάθεσης και ενδεχόμενα της παρακείμενης διαπλοκής τελικά είναι μπουμεραγκ.

----------


## cna

Μάλλον κατάλαβα τί εννοείς και είναι αυτό που λέω πάντα, ότι δηλαδή η ανάθεση βλάπτει τον υγιή ανταγωνισμό. Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι όλοι τις αποζητούμε με τον έναν ή τον άλλον τρόπο μιας και δεν μπλεκόμαστε με ηχηρές εκπτώσεις, δυσθεώρητες εγγυητικές κλπ.

----------


## Mikael

Όσο επιτρέπονται ανεξέλεγκτα μεγάλες εκπτώσεις, όσο δεν καταργώνται οι προκαταβολές που προσελκύουν τους ΕΔΕ που βρίσκονται σε δύσκολη οικονομική θέση, όσο οι διάφορες εκτελεστές πράξεις της Διευθύνουσας Υπηρεσίας δεν αναρτώνται στο Διαδίκτυο ελεύθερα για όλους, όσο οι επιβλέποντες δεν είναι ΠΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΟΙ και επιμορφωμένοι, όσο οι μελέτες δεν ελέγχονται και δεν παραλαμβάνονται από Σύμβουλους Μελετητές μην περιμένουμε τίποτα.

----------


## Evan

> Για τις μελέτες, στις απ' ευθείας είναι το 30% της τάξης του πτυχίου. Δεν ξέρω αν περιορίζεται μόνο στα Α' τάξης ή και στις άλλες τάξεις.
> 
> edit: Μέχρι 40.000¤ σύνολο στο έργο μπορεί να δώσει με απ' ευθείας αν δεν κάνω λάθος


δεν είναι ακριβώς απευθείας ανάθεση η μέθοδος ονομάζεται "πρόχειρος μειοδοτικός διαγωνισμός' ή μέθοδος της περιφοράς

----------


## Theo

παιδιά επειδή μπερδεύτηκα....μιλάμε για μελέτες (3316/05) ή για εκτέλεση έργων (3669/08 ΚΔΕ) ?

Στα έργα που υπάγονται στον 3669/08 ο πρόχειρος μειοδοτικός διαγωνισμός ή προφορική δημοπρασία αναφέρεται στο άρθρο 29 και το όριο αυτού είναι 45.000,00¤ με ΦΠΑ και αναθεώρηση.

Για τις μελέτες δεν ξέρω.

----------


## majakoulas

Για 3316 (μελέτες) για απευθείας αναθέσεις ήταν 30.000¤, έγινε 40.000¤ (αν δεν κάνω λάθος.
Αλλά για ΟΤΑ Α' βαθμού ισχύει ο κώδικας Δήμων και Κοινοτήτων που επιτρέπει μέχρι 30% του ορίου του Α πτυχίου, και με δυνατότητα ανάθεσης σε Α ή Β.
Όλα αυτά για μελέτες πάντα.

----------

